# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Яндекс - русский гугл

## mudrets

*На какой слог падает ударение названия "Яндекс"?* 
Which syllable is stressed in the name "Яндекс"?   
(_Вы вольны исправлять мои ошибки_.)

----------


## Marcus

На первый

----------


## Crocodile

The way a search engine works is it builds internally a so-called "index" referencing the Internet content. So, the name "*Я*ндекс" is based on the word "*и*ндекс" and as such it's stressed the same way.

----------


## mudrets

*Спасибо за ответы.* 
Thanks for responding.

----------


## Crocodile

If you don't mind, a word about the phrase: "_Вы вольны исправлять мои ошибки_." My understanding is that is a translation of "_Feel free to correct my mistakes_". If that's the case, then that "close translation" has some different tone attached. The English version implies a polite and respectful request, something like: "If you start correcting my mistakes that surely will only meet my positive response." However, the Russian version means something like: "Of course you might start doing whatever you want and correct my mistakes, and unfortunately I can't do anything about it".  ::   
So, what you really want to say in Russian is something like: "_Свободно исправляйте мои ошибки_" (=feel free) or even better "_Спокойно исправляйте мои ошибки_" (=feel relaxed).  
Hope it helps.  ::

----------


## mudrets

Thank you very much for the detailed, helpful clarification.   

> The English version implies a polite and respectful request, something like: "If you start correcting my mistakes that surely will only meet my positive response." However, the Russian version means something like: "Of course you might start doing whatever you want and correct my mistakes, and unfortunately I can't do anything about it".

 I got the phrase *Вы вольны* + verb from dictionaries which offered no explanation about tone. Analyzing it, I now realize that there could be various nuances, depending on context and so on, just as with many other phrases. Using this construction, though, I don’t see how any corrections would not be accepted since I asked for them.   

> So, what you really want to say in Russian is something like: "Свободно исправляйте мои ошибки" (=feel free) or even better "Спокойно исправляйте мои ошибки" (=feel relaxed).

 I originally wanted to use *cвободно*, but found no example that indicated that it could mean “feel free”.

----------


## Crocodile

> I got the phrase *Вы вольны* + verb from dictionaries which offered no explanation about tone. Analyzing it, I now realize that there could be various nuances, depending on context and so on, just as with many other phrases. Using this construction, though, I don’t see how any corrections would not be accepted since I asked for them.

 Ok, I get your question. I would say the closest English equivalent of "Вы вольны" would probably be "it's up to you" rather than "feel free" despite what the dictionary said. Unfortunately, it's not uncommon for the dictionaries to make mistakes due to the sheer volume of content.  
So, imagine the phrase: "It's up to you to correct my mistakes," and you'll get what I was talking about.  ::  
Also, I have never personally used the phrase "вы вольны" in my speech or writing unless I'm mocking an outdated style of the 19th century to humorously stress an over-polite way of talking. I prospect thou shalt fathom.  ::    

> I originally wanted to use *cвободно*, but found no example that indicated that it could mean “feel free”.

 Yes, that usage is somewhat colloquial. For example, a Russian business letter could not end with a direct equivalent of: "Feel free to contact me any time should you have any further questions," but rather with something like: "За дополнительными справками обращайтесь по указанному адресу." (=For any further clarifications contact us at the specified address.)

----------

